# Urethane grout haze. HELP!!!



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

I have done probably 10 houses with Quartz lock urethane grout. I don't have issues with the floors but for some reason the shower walls are always a pain in the neck and I have had an issue with the haze. 
Someone told me to use almost no water when wiping it down...doesn't help. Someone else said to use paper towels...no difference. I'm baffled by this. Before using Urethan I hardly ever got a call back and now that I'm using the Urethane I'm getting a ton of call backs mostly for haze. 

I have used bostik Blaze on most of the call backs and it has worked fine but I have a shower that looks like it has drip marks on it and the bostik isn't working. 

How do I clean this up?

Any tips for the clean up phase to prevent this? I'm not a rookie tile guy but this urethane is plaguing me. HELP!


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/experience-fusion-pro-grout-205394/#post3190937


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

? Go grab a gallon of ammonia and some rags - see if that doesn't break it down. Ammonia - its amazing stuff 

-


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Mapei now makes an Epoxy grout haze remover(tile) and Urethane adhesive remover(hardwood) not sure if that would work, I think they say max 3 days old.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Were you using the old 7 day formula or the new 3 day formula? As stated above, ammonia for the new 3 day formula. The Bostik rep said not to use Blaze or similar on the new formula.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

For the record, I don't think Portland based grout is going anywhere for the next 100 years. Problems and issues arise with all new products hence "new formula" type gimmicks.


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's the new or old formula. I'll have to try ammonia. Hopefully using the bostik blaze didn't make it worse. I'm really frustrated by this cause I feel like I have tried all sorts of things during cleanup and it still happens.


----------



## Dutchman Tile (Feb 21, 2011)

*What i've had luck with*

I've always had luck with AquaMix NanoScrub
last job I used customs fusion on a glass back splash and after i wiped it down I still had residue and streaking. I used a liberal amount nano scrub with a microfiber sided sponge and was able to eliminate all of the dried streaks


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> For the record, I don't think Portland based grout is going anywhere for the next 100 years. Problems and issues arise with all new products hence "new formula" type gimmicks.


I agree but for different reasons. Portland works (sort of) and is stupid cheap compared to any other type of grout. If someone's main decision making protocol is cost the cheap product always wins. The cheap customer is never going away. If urethane were as cost effective as portland, portland would disappear.


----------

